# Email programs



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well I know Gears is working. I got Docs to sync offline....:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And sorry Sparky for turning this into an Angus-help thread :blush:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Angus, I thought of something last night while trying to sleep :whistling
I didn't choose to use Thunderbird or Seamonkey because they didn't support IMAP.
Could be a IMAP/POP3 deal, I believe IMAP is what makes it possible to sync both ways.
I'm by no means a Techi, but, I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bconley said:


> Angus, I thought of something last night while trying to sleep :whistling
> I didn't choose to use Thunderbird or Seamonkey because they didn't support IMAP.
> Could be a IMAP/POP3 deal, I believe IMAP is what makes it possible to sync both ways.
> I'm by no means a Techi, but, I did sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night.:laughing:


I think my issue has to do with Gears. I got Docs and Calendar to be able to go offline but neither will sync. I cannot get Gmail to get to the offline mode.

I tried with IE8 and it said Docs & Calendar sync'd but I refuse to make that my browser.

I give up :sad:

and I was only up til 1


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

bconley said:


> I didn't choose to use Thunderbird or Seamonkey because they didn't support IMAP.


Since when does Thunderbird not support IMAP? I've been running TB with IMAP on many machines since the early 2.0 versions.


----------



## ContractorChris (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm going to concur with the Thunderbird people on here, and I'm also going to suggest checking out the free email client built into the Opera web browser.


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*MS Outlook*

I have used MS Outlook for a long time (no web mail for me)


----------



## jaymelone (Jul 3, 2009)

Geez... AOL? People are still using that?

For me, Gmail is the only option. It offers everything requested. I skimmed through this thread but did anyone mention it's most ground-breaking feature offered since day 1?.. it's ability to group and thread messages; i.e. instead of having 20 emails from the same thread in your Outlook or Thunderbird client, it's 1 message w/ multiple threads/replies. Then when you start to utilize all of the other offerings from Google that sync with Gmail, there is no competition.


----------

